# Josh joins the Navy!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I dont know how many of yall know this but it needs to be said outloud. One of our own avid RCers is sworn in and getting ready for a really bad haircut. 

My respect level for this man has leaped tremendously since he signed up. Joining the Military during wartime takes dedication to our freedoms regardless of ones political views.
I tried to talk him out of it at first but the more we talked, I felt his enthusiasm and have to agree its the right thing for him to do. Im proud of him, and proud to call him my friend. 

Josh, this thread is all about you! Tell us what training youll be going through, what kind of ship youll be aboard, everything we need to know to follow you through this.

Nads of Iron Brah!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Ooops. BTW. His handle is Celticpride 311.


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Awsome Josh, all of what Gary said and then some. Its people like you that keep all people like us free and able to say "Im proud to be an American". What you have done takes a considerable amount courage (and some big ones too). Whitout knowing you personally, I personally would like to say thank you. Dude see if theyll let you troll while your underway. Have a good time in basic its better than some might tell ya, the food Im talking about. LMAO. So what do you plan on for your AIT?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Josh, congrates on your signing with the Navy. You will enjoy your tour while in the Navy, just now you have a title of SQUID, lol. Enjoy it as it will be one great experience for you.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks guys. That really means alot. After sitting around for a while contimplating my options after curtain pitfalls in my life it just seemed like Joining the service was the right thing to do. Most of my friends and family are a lil shocked and to be honest so was I but the more I thought about it the more fun it sounded. Thats right I said "Fun" to discribe the Military. I leave August 15th the go to basic in chicago (great lakes). Im gunna be there for 9 weeks. Then I got straight to Groton Connecticut for my schooling. Pending on how well I do there determines where I get based. Top 10 percentile get pick of where they wanna go. Of all the places Ive chosen San Diego California to go. Hopefully I make it over there but afterall there are 7 navel bases in san diego so its not like spots are gunna fill up. I have signed up to be trained as a submarine electrical technition (ET) also known to most as "everything technition". There are several different kinds of subs out there but most call into 2 different catagories 1.) Tridents. 2.) Fast boats. Tridents carry Nukes and are under water for months at a time. Fastboats carry tamahawks (sp) and port much more offen than tridents. Looking at the 2 I had to pick fast boats cuz the thought of waking up every morning in a new country sounds like a sweet deal. Ive signed up for a 5 year tour so sadly I wont be seeing many of you guys again for the most part. But feel free to ask question.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Once again. Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## Blue Water Ho (May 21, 2004)

Rock on Josh..............................rock on


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Hey Josh!*

GOD SPEED my friend. You and folks (Men and Women) like you are why I am Free today and Proud to be an American. Just remember, when the sign says don't open this, DON"T!!!!!

I will be glad to one day down the road, once again shake your hand.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

As a Navy veteran and a Vietnam veteran, I wish you smooth sailing, blue water or brown.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

My Father -in-Law is a retired Navy man. He said you made the only intelligent choice. We all say thanks in advance for your service. Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

My dad was a navy man too, I served in the Army and favor that branch more, but any service for our country in an branch of the military is great. Again Congrates Josh and good luck with your new career.


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Congrats Josh, and good luck man. Aug 15th is a ways away, we all need to get together and send you off right.


----------



## modbob (Aug 11, 2004)

Good luck Josh. Thanks for supporting the ol USA.

Watch out for those rear admirals.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL @ Bob. They say the Navy makes men. Do you think they're going to make Josh? j/k Josh, we appreciate what you're doing. Go for that top 10% and you'll get it. Lemme know when the sendoff is.


----------



## ruf4play (Mar 9, 2005)

I was kinda caught off guard by this, but his enthusiasm definitely shows when he talks about it. I definitely admire his patriotism and courage. The funny thing is when I first met "Speedy" way back during the PerFormance Raceway days, he got on my very last nerve... hahahaha! Now, I can say that he's a totally stand-up guy and has my respect as well as my friendship.


----------



## RossG (Oct 14, 2004)

Well Josh, Congrats and Thank you for serving our country.

Deb and I just got back from Great Lakes watching Brandon from Navy Boot camp. It was really cool and he is doing great.

Couple of things to remember for boot camp:
1. Keep your head down and your mouth shut
2. Don't give the Drill instructors any reason to remember you by.
3. Work hard and enjoy your time there.
4. Don't screw up on Liberty... They are still testing you whether you know it or not.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thats where Im gunna be too. Glad to hear he's doing alright. Yeah I was told to talk at all and never make eye contact with your drill intructor. As far as something to remember me by thats gunne be hard. Im tall with red hair and my last name is Elmer, lol


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

I did my boot camp there and some school afterwards in the dead of winter.The big thrill for us was to be woken up in the middle of the night and go shovel sidewalks of snow. You will see guys crack under the pressure of bootcamp.I,d say we lost 5 at least in my group.Bootcamp for the navy is more about mental testing than physical testing. Just do what they say,how they say and when they say with a big proud yes sir and you,ll enjoy it.You going into subs will experiance other things after bootcamp I,m sure that I did not.I can say now I wish I had done my 20 years but________________________.


----------



## RX21 (May 2, 2005)

It's people like josh protecting our country...............wow...?. Bet he doesn't even make it past boot camp.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I told Josh not to say anything. But Ill say it.

PhuckU!


----------



## RX21 (May 2, 2005)

right back at ya


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

1


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

lmfaooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Todd Manchester (Oct 12, 2004)

Wether he makes it or not is irrelivant (sp), at least he has the [email protected] to stand up and protect our country during these times. If you think you can do better step up and do it.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Josh, those of us with more than a double digit IQ are proud of you and pulling for you.


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

RX21 said:


> It's people like josh protecting our country...............wow...?. Bet he doesn't even make it past boot camp.


how long did it take for you to become a jacka$$ ?? Or is this something you've been plaqued with your whole life?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

2


----------



## shanegair (Feb 17, 2005)

Josh: Don't think I've had the pleasure of meeting you, but good luck and Thank you!


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

All I can say is he is definitely going to stand out and I honestly think the boy is going to be doing a lot of push ups. lol Good luck dude.


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

Im way ahead of you kev. lol I didnt sign up thinking that I wasent gunna have to do some real actual hard work. But when I come back Im gunna have to kick your *** for that, lol


----------



## KevinLRC (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah whatever dude! lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey Josh, if you get to SD then Balco Laboratories is only a hop, skip, and jump away. You could be 6' 4" and 250 lb. in no time!


----------



## celticpride311 (Jul 29, 2004)

I would have to put on about 60 pounds in muscle, lol I was thinking about this about 2 years ago. San diego is the place to be.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Well, Josh just left my place. As of tonight, he becomes Navy Property. God speed my Brutha!


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

Ships Ahoy Josh, just remember that there is the don't ask don't tell policy now so your safe, lol just messing. GOOD LUCK and hope you enjoy your new endevour.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Bawaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!Rotflmao!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Good luck and God bless, Josh. Stay in touch and we'll see you when you get back.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Good luck and God speed brother! Definitely let us know when you get back!!

Go make us all proud Josh!!!

PD2


----------



## modbob (Aug 11, 2004)

*Your in the Navy now!*

Good luck in the first 6 weeks! Thanks for supporting our country. Just watch out for the Rear Admiral!


----------

